# What do you see?



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw it from a distance ....


----------



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)

A tree


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol can't disagree


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 22, 2012)

a dogs head... and a cyclopean eye?


----------



## bazooka (Feb 22, 2012)

A very angry, fire-breathing tortoise.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

Neat guys  I see something different, wonder if anyone else will see the same...


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

I see a clawed hand.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 22, 2012)

A snake or perhaps a turtle?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)

A toucan.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 22, 2012)

I can see either a bird such as a toucan as bossy said or a grasping hand.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

I see a tortise too...and a Rhinocerous...


----------



## LILKHUTTIE (Feb 22, 2012)

IT AN OWL LOOK AT IT SIDEWAYS


----------



## Tony S (Feb 22, 2012)

looks like an old mans face to me.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)

I think everyone needs to paintshop this pic to what they see haha, I can't see some of them!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm with Bossy on some of them ! I saw a screaming eagle....
I'll post more wider pics shortly.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup you got it Bossy 
Here are two wider shots:


----------



## EricD (Feb 22, 2012)

ok....I don't see anything obvious to me, am I missing something?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2012)

The eagle I see Bossy outlined, I'm guessing the turtle and other birds are the same spot but I'm stuck seeing the eagle. I kinda see the hand but don't see the dog or owl ... Oh and I see a dinosaur too lol and a sea monster in the wider shots.


----------



## baturn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm gonna have another drink and try again.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 22, 2012)

I see a snake. A real one. Wondering how many other people see it...


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 22, 2012)

Now I'm wondering how many people actually looked....













For something that isn't there


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2012)

Bossy said:


>



That's cool. I see those as the thumb and pointer finger of the hand.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 23, 2012)

togalive said:


> Now I'm wondering how many people actually looked....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't - Canada, February, snow, snake? = no way!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## bazooka (Feb 23, 2012)

Bossy said:


>



That is definitely a fire-breathing tortoise.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I suck at this. All I see is a weather beaten tree limb.


----------



## brush (Feb 23, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


>



Actually, I see an eagle much more clearly in this one, facing the other direction.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 23, 2012)

Who was so cruel to send that arrow straight into the eagle's eye? 

Regards


----------



## Tony S (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep.. I still see the old man with his grouchy mouth, wide nose and dark eyes with the overhanging eye brows...


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 23, 2012)

George Washington on a chicken nugget?


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

What you have here is a tree dragon. I have been hunting them for years, but have not gotten many since I went digital, I'll have to dig through the old slides.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:
			
		

> What you have here is a tree dragon. I have been hunting them for years, but have not gotten many since I went digital, I'll have to dig through the old slides.



Oh please do dig them up! I love this kind of stuff


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 24, 2012)

I see this fella...




6921440995_2edfb53e19_b by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah! I see him now!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll root through the slides and see what I can find. I had them all in a file, but they along with a bunch of other photos were lost in a transfer from one computer to another. I now triple back up all my photosLuckily most of the lost shots are on filmSome were not though, and are gone forever


----------



## Frequency (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, My God...where this thread is heading to.........

Just joking.....

I really enjoy all the happenings here


----------

